# Annoying Audi TTS mk3 window!



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone had the same and could recommend a fix? Audi have checked it before and it lasted a week before it started happening again.






Never had a car do this.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

when you close the window, seems there is the wax from a tree.. that wax remains on the external trim and you have this noise.

often I do so, roll down the window, take a credit card, a towel a put on it a dishes or windows soap and insert the card between the window and the trim for 3/4 cm inside the door and clean it.
hope I've explained well


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does look like there could be something like grease or wax on the glass. Try cleaning it on both sides with a solvent. If its got down the rubber seals then you might have to clean it repeatedly.


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

My car does the same thing but only when the windows are wet. Im going to ask that it be looked at when mt 5k service comes around


----------



## Insignia (Apr 3, 2016)

Same boat for me when the windows are wet. It can wait till 1st service


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Does look like there could be something like grease or wax on the glass. Try cleaning it on both sides with a solvent. If its got down the rubber seals then you might have to clean it repeatedly.


Normally grease doesn't make resistance and generates the sound..but it may be!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I had this exact problem on both windows. Took it to the dealer, he said it was a known issue, and they replaced them immediately. Problem solved.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine does the same thing both windows leaves lines on inside of both windows seems to do it more when dry though, it's in dealer for three days now having various bits looked at, will report their fix (if any)


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Mine does the same thing both windows leaves lines on inside of both windows seems to do it more when dry though, it's in dealer for three days now having various bits looked at, will report their fix (if any)


The only fix is to have the rubber bit at the bottom of the window replaced. It's a known issue caused by faulty Audi parts, and your car is under warranty so the dealer should just do it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if we want to be precise, I don't have any noise but the trim, left a line/mark on the film (I have front black glasses)..maybe it could be the same problem but I don't want open the door panel yet...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine does it too but not like the original posters. It also only does in when really dry so when it rains or it's washed it is fine. I read somewhere on another site that sending the windows down when soapy cures it?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Matrix said:


> Mine does it too but not like the original posters. It also only does in when really dry so when it rains or it's washed it is fine. I read somewhere on another site that sending the windows down when soapy cures it?


the video i posted is only when its been hot and dry - if it rains or its been washed its fine. Audi did look at it but its returned. i'll show them the video and book it in as its driving me crazy.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

This was the video I sent to the dealer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz4C8m0 ... e=youtu.be

Like I said, faulty parts, as proved in my earlier photo. Got them replaced under warranty and I now have zero noise.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Because wax makes noise when is dry but good so if it's a faulty part


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Xiano any idea what that part is part number? Would have thought there would be a modified part if it's a know fault so they can check their parts system against what I have fitted and order me the modified part if necessary.

After collectin it today sounds like all they did was blow compressed air down there, said they didn't want grease it all because I asked them not to wash the car...? Anyway it's going back in two weeks as the seat trim mention on another thread is on back order so I'll press them for a fix when I take it back.

Thanks



Xiano said:


> This was the video I sent to the dealer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz4C8m0 ... e=youtu.be
> 
> Like I said, faulty parts, as proved in my earlier photo. Got them replaced under warranty and I now have zero noise.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Took it to the dealers and they have said its a known issue and there are new types of seals. So they are ordering 2 in and will do both doors.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Xiano any idea what that part is part number?


Hey Dano, I'll email my dealer on Monday and try to find out for you


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

So my TTS went into Nottingham Audi today and for the first time i got really poor service from them. Having taken my car in and spoken to them and ensuring they ordered the part in, they actually ordered the wrong part (or received the wrong part after it was picked). So after 3 hours waiting they washed my car and did a software update for the instrument cluster and power management. Below are the parts. If anyone has the same issue its the TOP part you need.


----------

